# Dr. Fauci Says Temperature Checks Are Not Reliable



## win231 (Aug 13, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/coronavirus-updates-us-records-nearly-082344275.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2020)

The article says very little about Dr. Fauci but I know that people can have the virus without having a fever.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The article says very little about Dr. Fauci but I know that people can have the virus without having a fever.


Yes, I first saw that on the news.  The announcer said Fauci explained that when people walk into a building after they've been outside in hot temps, their temp won't go down for several minutes & they can show 101 or even higher when they first walk in.
Fauci said it's more useful to ask questions than taking temperature.  Well that sounds a bit silly to me.  If someone wants to eat in a restaurant or drink in a bar or shop somewhere, are they going to say, "I'm sick; you shouldn't let me in?"


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

@win231, if Dr. Fauci bestowed a million dollars on you, you'd whine that he should have transferred it to your checking account instead of savings.  

And yes, if people are sick they should care about their fellow humans by staying out of restaurants, bars and shops.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> If someone wants to eat in a restaurant or drink in a bar or shop somewhere, are they going to say, "I'm sick; you shouldn't let me in?"


Kudos (?) to anyone who's sick and still have the motivation to dine in,  bar hop or shop till they drop.


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @win231, if Dr. Fauci bestowed a million dollars on you, you'd whine that he should have transferred it to your checking account instead of savings.
> 
> And yes, if people are sick they should care about their fellow humans by staying out of restaurants, bars and shops.



And yes, if you think people always do what they should do, you might consider joining the rest of us on the planet earth.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> And yes, if you think people always do what they should do, you might consider joining the rest of us on the planet earth.


My friends and family follow the guidelines you mock, read the science you scorn, and research what epidemiologists the world over are telling us.   

On my planet people ARE doing what they should.


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My friends and family follow the guidelines you mock, read the science you scorn, and research what epidemiologists the world over are telling us.
> 
> On my planet people ARE doing what they should.


LOL!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, I first saw that on the news.  The announcer said Fauci explained that when people walk into a building after they've been outside in hot temps, their temp won't go down for several minutes & they can show 101 or even higher when they first walk in.
> Fauci said it's more useful to ask questions than taking temperature.  Well that sounds a bit silly to me.  If someone wants to eat in a restaurant or drink in a bar or shop somewhere, are they going to say, "I'm sick; you shouldn't let me in?"


I just have allergies.
Don't you tell me I might be sick.
I'll sneeze in my elbow. I promise.
Covid 19 is a hoax.

That's more likely what they're saying.


----------

